# Whole Wheat vs. White for gas/bloating?



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience with or know if 100% whole wheat products cause less bloating and/or gas than white? I have heard the insoluble fiber from bran doesn't produce gas, but I've also heard fiber in general and especially wheat products cause gas. Does anyone have different reactions?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

In my personal experience, the answer is it depends. I've noticed a bit more consistency in my symptoms since switching entirely to whole wheat. Predictable is good as far as I'm concerned.HOWEVER, I had to find the RIGHT whole wheat product(s). At first, I ate whole wheat bread from the Whole Foods supermarket. At some point, I noticed my symptoms get worse with a simultaneous change in the recipe that no longer made it 100% whole wheat. Therefore, I was forced to search elsewhere. The closest recipe I could find was one made by the Great Harvest Bread Co. But whatever wheat flour they were using in that was really heavy and coarse and made me worse while it made my wife (a non-IBSer) have bowel problems TOO!Ultimately, we decided to dust-off the bread machine and do it ourselves. The whole wheat flour that works best for us is King Arthur brand.As for other products, like pasta, I do, occasionally eat regular white flour pasta. There are whole wheat alternatives, but you've gotta watch it because too much of a good thing...whole bread at lunch, whole wheat waffles or cereal for breakfast, whole wheat pasta at dinner, etc. could be bad too.Many IBS experts report that when you change your diet to include more whole wheat (or any high-fiber) foods, you'll find that your body needs to adjust to it. Some say up to 3 months may be required. About 2 weeks is all I could handle of the coarse bread, so I didn't give it that long...and with it making my wife gassy and bloated too, I figured this was a bad idea.Even though some doctors recommend psyllium (actually a wheat product of sorts) for IBS, some of us IBSers get worse while taking it...specifically, we get more gas and bloating...I fall into that category. DESPITE THAT, I think the King Arthur whole wheat bread I make each week helps a little.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

That's interesting since I always use only King Arthur White Whole Wheat flour. I figured it's pointless also to do a 50/50 mix in a recipe. For me, it's 100% whole wheat or 100% white. I only like the taste of whole wheat with butter (not bad since I need to gain weight). I don't do well with soluble fiber (such as supplements, psyllium, oats and beans), and crunchy bran products make my mouth sore and bug my upper GI. I don't care if it causes D or cramps; in fact I'd like it to. I just don't want bloating, fullness or gas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd think that the 100% whole wheat products would be less gas producing. While they have more fiber, the bran type fibers usually aren't converted to gas by the bacteria in the gut and secondly since they tend to have less starch and gluten than white flours (they lower proportion of gluten is why 100% whole wheat breads do not rise as well). Wheat starch is broken down by the gut bacteria into gas, and since whole wheat flour would have a lower proportion of starch per unit of volume or weight (as it has more other things in it) it might be a better choice. K.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Ad,What I find confussion is that some IBS books say to avoid wheat products (that many people are allergic to wheat) and other books say to add wheat (to get the fibert). argh! I guess it is up to each person to judge how they feel on wheat products.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I found white wheat flour products cause less gas, bloating and acid indigestion and reflux than wholewheat. I've found cutting out wheat altogether has virtually eliminated the above symptoms, except reflux, for which I have eliminated additional foods.susan


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2000)

Why eat bread at all? I eat low carb and have no gas, D or bloating. Carlene


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Carlene, bread is my life saver. I can't eat many foods due to my D and toast is my main stable, so I am one of the few people who love carbs, and I don't believe in the high-protein, low-carb diets. To each his own







)


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:'d think that the 100% whole wheat products would be less gas producing.


It's appears the opposite is the case according to findings of the article referenced at www3.infotrieve.com/medline/infotrieve/detail.asp?med8084+115232+"(rice)+AND+(levitt,+md)". The reason is the wheat proteins, mainly glutens, might physically interfere with human carbohydrate enzymes in the duodenum doing their thing. By the time it arrives in the colon, enough gluten has been broken down that the bacterial carbohydrate enzymes are able to digest it and result in gas formation.Also, bacterial enzymes can digest just about any carbohydrate or fiber there is, though they are less efficient than digesting simple starch.However, this point may be moot because none of these foods may play that much of a role in producing symptoms.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 12-20-2000).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

100% whole wheat flour has a much less gluten/gram than bleached white flour. That is why breads made with 100% whole wheat flour are denser. The higher the percentage of gluten, the lighter and fluffier the bread.Of course all the cookbooks that say that whole wheat flour doensn't have enough gluten in it to make a nice fluffy loaf of bread and that white flour has much more gluten/gram of flour so makes nice soft fluffy bread could have it wrong.So I'm not sure how your information counter's my idea, or at least that 1/2 of the hypothesis.Flour with more gluten per gram = worse (bleached white flour)Flour with less gluten per gram = better (whole wheat flour). I'd think that the starch/gram would go down just like the gluten as in whole wheat flour there is a fair amount of fiber, etc that would be taken up space/weight. Now of course you have to control for variables so it would work as long as the recipies started with the same weight of flour and you cut the loaf into the same number of pieces.Or did I miss the point?K


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

JenS-----when you say toasted bread is your mainstay----do you eat that thru out the day and not bother with much else???? I have started to eat just toast and jelly or with some peanut butter on it, and ginger ale----I feel more comfortable and less gas and bloating----don't know what else to eat as I am so sick of everything bothering me!!! Trish------------------trish


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Thanks for all the replies. I find there are a variety of responses without a general pattern. It must be very individual. I have to include wheat and LOTS of carbohydrates. I weigh 72 pounds as a 5'2" male, and I cannot eliminate more foods from my diet than I already have. I've had to cut out many high-calorie items due to IBS and bloating. My favorite food is plain white flour, but I like whole wheat okay, if it helps the bloating. I really like the "raw" flour taste. I even like raw bread better than cooked. In the past, I have added gluten to many bread recipes, and I do not have reactions to gluten. As a frequent bread baker, I know gluten does not make bread less dense; it makes it more tough. Thanks again for the replies. I'll have to see what works for me.[This message has been edited by AD (edited 12-20-2000).]


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

I've been using the Silver Hills Sprouted Grain Flax Bread for several months and find it very tolerable. This week I found out that 2 tbsp. of Flax per day is a good cancer preventative. Even better! I also tolerate white flour tortillas very well. I think, as someone said, that it is a very individualistic thing. I have a problem with some brands of white bread but can eat other brands just fine. I especially have a problem with french bread from Safeway's bakery.


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

I have found that I get very little bloating when I have breads that are lower in carbs. A friend who does not have IBS says it is the same for her. Wonder Light has few carbs, tastes great and comes in many varieties: white, wheat, italian, sourdough, hot dog buns and hamburger buns.If my picky 8 year old can't tell the difference then you know it's good! LOL


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Trish, yep! Lots of toast, crackers and chicken soup.


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

JenS----I eat exactly the same way, and I still have a problem with gas and bloating! Do you find that you still gain weight?? With the little I eat I put on a few pounds, and my Doc says my body is in starvation motive, because it does not get regular food it grabs onto the few calories it does get because the body thinks it is being starved---ever heard of this?? Do you still get gas?? Thanks for input! Trish------------------trish


----------

